# Lava rock!



## El_Rana (May 29, 2004)

Does anyone uses lava rock instead of leca? I've been thinking if this would be a good idea, to use it as a bottom material!


----------



## salvoz (May 10, 2004)

I've used lava rock for that purpose many times with no probs...


----------



## joeyo90 (Nov 5, 2006)

i saw an article in reptiles magazine where he made a waterfall for a dart frog viv out of lava rock so i would think it be great it just wouldnt be nearly as light


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

Lava rock is pretty light. You can get some at lowes for cheap in a big bag. The only problem I foresee is all that dust! Lava rock wears down into dust easily, so I would be sure and rinse it before use so it doesnt clog any pumps or any other potential problems. 

I am curious if the roughness of lava rock will injure a frogs skin. I have lots of nice lava rocks sitting around and and want to use some in a viv, but am hesitant for that reason. 

Frank


----------



## mattmcdole (Nov 28, 2006)

joeyo90 said:


> i saw an article in reptiles magazine where he made a waterfall for a dart frog viv out of lava rock so i would think it be great it just wouldnt be nearly as light


This was probably the vivarium Rex Lee Searcey built for Amazon Reptile Center a few years back. A coworker and I just tore this down about a week ago and the waterfall is now sitting in the store for sale. The entire tank, stand, misting, and lighting setup is for sale as well.

Wish I had a tank large enough to put this in, because it really is beautiful. It had Java moss and ferns growing all over it, and with a little work you could plant just about anything on it and have it self-water.

Might be worth buying just to hold onto for future projects.


----------



## wuness (Apr 4, 2006)

I've handled large lava rock before and have noticed tiny cuts on my hands as a result. It can cut like glass. It may work like leca (some of it even floats like some leca pieces), so it might work as a drainage layer. Personally, I would never use it where it might come in contact with frogs. 

wuness


----------



## dirtmonkey (Feb 10, 2007)

There are different kinds... Pumice will wear down into dust if moved around a lot, and the lightweight artificial lava stuff will cut you in a million little ways.

I used regular red and black lava gravel (heavier than pumice but lighter than solid gravel) instead of a false bottom in my first frog viv (55 gal). It worked so well I'm going back to it. It was mostly covered up, but even where it was exposed the frogs didn't mind. Just the regular lava "decorative rock", or for bigger chunks, the stuff sold for barbecue grills.


----------



## El_Rana (May 29, 2004)

Thank you everybody!!


----------

